# 12-Year-Old Vietnamese Model Becomes Famous....



## sanity (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.chinasmack.com/2010/pictures/ho...ous-online.html
Shes actually mature looking o.o


----------



## outgum (Nov 29, 2010)

Bull$&%* shes 12?!

Nah... Def lies, Def lies


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 29, 2010)

Total bull.

I banish thee to the EoF.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 29, 2010)

sanity said:
			
		

> http://www.chinasmack.com/2010/pictures/ho...ous-online.html
> Shes actually mature looking o.o


Congratulations, you've awoken the pedophile in us all.


----------



## outgum (Nov 29, 2010)

*UnF UnF UnF

>.>


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 29, 2010)

So which mod is gonna set up camp in this thread?


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> So which mod is gonna set up camp in this thread?



I vote for VA.


----------



## outgum (Nov 29, 2010)

Costy will! Yay


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

iZ She really freaking 12?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 29, 2010)

*alarm goes off* Watch out! It's JAILBAIT!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow... I've got friends who would probably claw her to death over developing like that at 12!

As far as I see it being attracted to this girl isn't being a paedophile since she has the body of an adult therefore you are not being sexually attracted to the child-like body. I.E. Thinking she's attractive is perfectly normal. She's still jailbait though.


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

That is so wrong...making a 12yo a semi-pro model? lolwut?


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2010)

That's not that wrong, this is wrong.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> That's not that wrong, this is wrong.



I saw that once.


----------



## jeremy235 (Nov 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> That's not that wrong, this is wrong.



So this is what you look at all day on the internet eh?


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dam she's 12?? Somehow I don't believe it, shes matured too quickly.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong with her age.

For me she totally looks like she's 12.
French girls are like her too, there are some who are more mature than other. She doesn't look out of her age for me.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2010)

I can believe this, and a bit of make-up + photoshop can do wonders.
Don't really see the problem with this, there are loads of very young models out there.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2010)

Let's put it this way: can you guess the age of the girls in these pics?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

The one on the left looks youngest.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2010)

17, 19, 24, 20 ?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 29, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> 17, 19, 24, 20 ?



The one on the left and the one on the right are both teens.
The two in the middle are older than 19 and 24. The second one has a kid already, I believe she's the oldest, as well. So I'd put her about... 28/29? Dunno.
I could always just ask my little sisters v_v


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 29, 2010)

Both the ones on the ends look the youngest.  The one on the far right looks the youngest of those two (especially in the first picture).


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2010)

12, 31, 30, 14.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 29, 2010)

1,72m with 12 years? Oo 
wow...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

45, 40, 47, 72 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JK!


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 29, 2010)

this s just a 12 year old that drank a lot of milk   so she got boob early and shit


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 29, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they only put this sort of growth hormones in American milk....


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Stevetry @ Nov 29 2010, 08:48 AM) *
> this s just a 12 year old that drank a lot of milk so she got boob early and shit
> 
> I thought they only put this sort of growth hormones in American milk....



most milk without hormones do that


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

I think that's just a japanese old wive's tale that makes it into anime, what with so many series being focused on breasts.


----------



## monkat (Nov 29, 2010)

fap fap fap....

OHLAWD


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I think that's just a japanese old wive's tale that makes it into anime, what with so many series being focused on breasts.




is true  the bodie is developing and it need fat witch the milk provides faster   resulting in early development


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 29, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that's the case, this girl has been drinking harp seal milk....


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 29, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I don't see what's wrong with her age.
> 
> For me she totally looks like she's 12.
> French girls are like her too, there are some who are more mature than other. She doesn't look out of her age for me.


That's it, I'm moving to France.
Shame I can't stand the language though.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2010)

Obviously used padding


----------



## Langin (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow as FREAKING gay even I say WOW that looks pretty good! 0.0

12 years? Holy....

Edit: wait I am still gay xD someone said, your not gay then lol...


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread has a lot of interest


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Wow as FREAKING gay even I say WOW that looks pretty good! 0.0
> 
> 12 years? Holy....
> 
> Edit: wait I am still gay xD someone said, your not gay then lol...



I'm gay as well and she is "WOW" but something's not right here...


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 29, 2010)

Wowee. She certainly does look a fair bit older than 12. Not bad, not bad at all!

I do have but one question, however... If she's so "web-famous", why do I only keep finding the same few pictures of her on Google Images?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2010)

She looks 16 or 17
My mind grows dirty when my clothes get clean


----------



## Fudge (Nov 29, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 29, 2010)

Every time I visit this thread, I think of Oreimo xD...


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Spoiler: Huge image spoilered by VA


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> That's not that wrong, this is wrong.



XD. Why do people watch that shit?!

But on this 12 year old...the face does kinda look 12...but the body looks legal. Still prosecutable? Sadly, yes.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm Vietnamese, but I still look 12 ;-;


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 30, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I'm Vietnamese, but I still look 12 ;-;



I think staying in Vietnam must somehow make you age slower, allowing you stay a loli forever, but your body...I'm quitting, this is getting pretty blue right quick.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 30, 2010)

What's wrong with being Vietnamese? We Vietnamese folks age quite slowly. But in any case... HORY SHET she's hot as fuck.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I'm Vietnamese, but I still look 12 ;-;


I'm 23, and just a day or so ago a waitress in a bar asked my dad if I was old enough to be in there.


----------



## LastMartini (Nov 30, 2010)

Holy crap.
She is 1.72 meters tall.
Just did some calculating and that means she's 5'7".
I didn't get to 5'7" until I was 14 and now I am 6'8".
Heck my wife is only 5'5".


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

She looks 16 to me.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


23 in dog years is still underage.


----------



## ecko (Nov 30, 2010)

she looks between 16-18.


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 30, 2010)

She is hot. But I really dont think 12. At the least, 16 years old.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 30, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

This thread is starting to creep me out the amount of times I see it on the side bar


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 30, 2010)

oh well thats suprising for a 12 years old? i saw a 15 year old on Dr. Phil that looked like 18 or 19 years old. DANG she looked too old to be 15. i was like wtf!!! impossible. yea i was in a conflict between myself.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2010)

LOLZ.

We all are going to hell. At least let's go with a smile on our faces.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 30, 2010)

They'd be cueing up in Vatican City to get their hands on her.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This thread is starting to creep me out the amount of times I see it on the side bar



...XD

That... out of you...


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 30, 2010)

I see this thread on the side bar like every day, so I decided to check it out.

She totally doesn't look 12. She looks 16 to me.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

...she's _*TWELVE?!?*_

...I call bullshit. No 12 year old looks like THAT.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 30, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I see this thread on the side bar like every day, so I decided to check it out.


You sound as though you just got recognized at the porno / sex toy shop. 

"Oh I was just stopping by to pick up a gift. A gag gift, yanno, for a bachelor party. I've never even been in here before. Just ask Bradley at the counter!......"


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That comment actually made me laugh.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 30, 2010)

the picture of her on the bike with the hat is not a 12 year old, not possible


----------



## Santee (Nov 30, 2010)

Anybody check her bra for tissues, mmm no? Well then I believe, there are actually 13 year olds in my school with 2 times her boob size.
Edit: Hmmm 666 posts I wonder if this means something.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Nov 30, 2010)

I call shananigans all over that girls face...and breasts.....and height.......and lucious whoa caught myself on that one. If i ever had a child and she developed that fast her ass would be getting home schooled til her age caught up with her body


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't get why people are so surprised by this. Most Asian girls look 2-3 years younger than their true age before they hit say... age 30. The other section of Asian chicks look 2-3 years older than their true self. This girl's one of the latter cases. *not surprised*


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 30, 2010)

I still refuse to believe she is 12. 
She is taller than me already.


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 30, 2010)

Her legs look fake.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 30, 2010)

Unpossible i say!
UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> They'd be cueing up in Vatican City to get their hands on her.


Legal age in the Vatican's 8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*waiting for EoF


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2010)

She looks like shes at least 16. Thats so weird that shes 12 though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those clergymen don't want girls though.

It goes to show you to check ages before swooning and drooling just in case a rare event such as this happens.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Dec 1, 2010)

Well she certeanly doesn't look like your average 12 years old girl, also asian tend to look younger they really are, so...she is really something =P


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 1, 2010)

She can definitely be 12. Nowadays because of all the growth hormones in cows and such girls can hit puberty as early as 8yr.


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 1, 2010)

She looks at least like 14, but she's just as talk as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Few more years and probably will reach 2m height.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel dirty lookin at those pics Right click save as...


----------



## OriginalHamster (Dec 1, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I feel dirty lookin at those pics Right click save as...


It's not our fault, cows, chickens are really to blame here, they provides too much hormones to this little girls.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

So many pedo's are going "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"


----------



## Devin (Dec 1, 2010)

I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, then I saw the title and was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2010)

*fapping* oh shit. she's loli.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2010)

This still isn't an EoF thread.

try to keep the meme responses to a minimum.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2010)

But Vulpes! It's hard!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 1, 2010)

As long as you don't have a sexual attraction to her, who cares if she is 12? Good for her I guess, she kind of looks 12...


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> As long as you don't have a sexual attraction to her, who cares if she is 12? Good for her I guess, she kind of looks 12...



Uh oh, here comes half of the posters on this thread XD


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Dec 1, 2010)

inb4jailbait?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> But Vulpes! It's hard!





Niceee...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2010)

okay, it looks like all of the serious discussion of this thread is done.

if it were to be moved to the EoF we all know what we could expect.

So,
*thread closed*


----------

